# Any ideas for easy and cheep project for cub scouts



## MashMaster

Next summer I need to run a woodworking station at our cub scout day camp. I'll have to precut all wood prior or have volunteers help me.

Any ideas on cool projects. Toolboxes and birdhouses have been previous projects and I would like to do something different.


----------



## Nighttripper

I would check in with Steve over at Woodworkingformeremortals.com for ideas.

He does a lot of really fun and creative projects that can be done in under a day.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

coat racks.

4" pine and dowels

i had the kids add a shelf on top…... ez ….........had the holes drilled and attached the shelf with dowels the kids just glued and pounded in

paint


----------



## rance

When Rod and I put on a class for their ww merit badge, they made a bench hook. Another fun project would be an 'X' puzzle.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

These are Cub Scouts…........... young…............ gotta keep it real simple and safe


----------



## bondogaposis

Avoid using stain or paint.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

To earn their badges in addition to the wood working they need some other crafts mediums. I had them make some stuff from duct tape, particularly a little wallet. Looks good with different colored tapes…and lots of stuff to make with it.

For woodworking, I had them do a simple butt jointed and stapled wooden picture frame, a stand for their pinewood cars, and a pencil box…I box joined the sides and they just fitted and glued them together.


----------



## Kookaburra

Nighttripper recommends Wood Working for Mere Mortals. Ever since I saw Steve's video for a pencil cup with a secret compartment, I have been trying to round up kids to make these with. You can do as much in advance as you want.


----------



## 47phord

The very first thing I ever built out of wood was a rubber-band crossbow. Basically, a roughly gun-shaped base, a small cross piece at the end, and a wooden clothespin for a trigger. Easy, and what boy doesn't like shooting stuff? Another option is a coffee mug rack, either a free-standing model, or one you hang on a wall. I don't know if this would work where you live, but instead of bird houses, consider BAT houses- very similar to a bird house except there is no hole in the side and the bottom is left open.


----------



## MashMaster

Love the ideas. Remember these kids range from 6-12. Last year when I was a helper, most kids couldn't hammer a nail. So the coat hooks sound like a great idea. The pencil holder is along the right lines as well.

Cost is another big issue, I may have to beg for materials from local stores.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

It depends on the age group of the kids. Go to your local Scout Shop and get the manuals for each age- Tiger, Wolf, Bear and Webelos. There are appropriate level wood projects for each age in them. The BSA does their homework on making sure that the boys get age-appropriate tasks. Be sure to note that there are awards to earn, and send that information home with the boys, or better yet, coordinate with their Den/Patrol leaders so they get recognized at their Pack meetings. I volunteered for the BSA for 15 years. Good times!

As for materials, I went by construction sites and places like Goodwill and the Salvation Army. People donate all kinds of stuff made of wood that can't be repaired for sale, like a dresser with one drawer front nailed on, and no drawer inside. They have to crush (and pay the disposal cost for) stuff they can't sell. They'll be more than happy to get rid of wood that you can use…FREE.


----------



## MashMaster

This is for day camp so I'll have to run about 300 boys through it. So it should be fun.

The boys are great, it is the parents that sometimes have issues.

I'll try the sites you recommend for materials.


----------



## woodpezzer

The old time string powered tops are fun and safe for kids. Here's one from a fellow LJ:

string powered top

A simpler version with plans: (fun tip: paint half of the top's top with blue, the other half with red so when it spins, it turns purple! There are plenty of variations on color scheme)

plan for string top from Mother Earth News


----------



## mtenterprises

Get the Cub Scout How To Book there are TONS of things to build in there age apearant.
MIKE


----------



## Surfside

I miss camping! What makes me drive to go camping is the site. Must be beautiful.


----------



## MashMaster

Mike, 
I've looked at the cub scout books and apparently scouts really like birdhouses. Because that is the main thing that is in all of them. build a bird house, look at a bird…..

Basically I'll need two projects with about 45 minutes of build time for each. Something fun would be great ala the secret compartment pencil holder.

I wonder how hard it would be to make an old fashioned telescope.


----------



## ChuckC

How about something like this? You can buy the wheels in bulk and pre-cut the body. My local WW show gives this stuff out to the kids for free. They usually let the kids choose from several types of cars and an airplane.


----------



## Surfside

Wow. Good enough for my kids to play.


----------



## BTimmons

@ Dave - "I wonder how hard it would be to make an old fashioned telescope."

Not only are the components expensive, it's fiendishly difficult. I've only re-made the mount for mine (not the optical tube) and it was very time consuming, and prompted many engineering conundrums and four letter words between my brother and myself.


----------



## BTimmons

To provide some answers to the original question for this thread:

I was in scouts when I was a wee lad, and there were a lot of wood-related projects that we did. There was the classic Pinewood Derby cars, and sailboat races, but those were more organized events apart from the camp projects.

For the beginners who've never done this (which very well may be every kid), start with a short workshop on how to drive nails and remove them, and how to use a handsaw. A simple demonstration isn't enough for kids, they'll need to practice on scrap pieces before attempting a real project.

Someone else mentioned birdhouses, which are fun to do. That would be easy to do with some small boards of cedar or pine, I'd say half inch thick ought to do. I remember making a little wooden rack for my Nintendo cartridges. Whittling was also fun, but I wouldn't recommend it for the younger kids. I made a few walking sticks, too. That's a fun activity because the kids get to find their own workpieces before personalizing them.

The sky's the limit, really. The kids aren't going to be doing fancy joinery or anything requiring glue, so just hammers with thin gauge nails, a few saws, maybe a sawhorse or two, and you should be good. I'd suggest dividing the projects according to age groups, so the younger kids aren't using more dangerous tools or trying projects that are more complex.


----------



## BinghamtonEd




----------



## Surfside

Talking about scouting, who among you here attained the Eagle scout rank?


----------



## wapakfred

Wood magazine published a plan for a trebuchet (miniature catapult)some time back. It may not be easy enough but it would sure get the attention of a bunch of cubs! this one launches things like peanuts to cut down on any possible carnage. You can google it, it was the May, 2011 issue. BTW, to answer surfside's question, I only made Life.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Simple craftsman picture frame with a photo is always appreciated by mothers.


----------



## Bertha

^lol, Ed
.
I know that fellow LJ Lydexic is very involved with his kids in the Scouts. I know he's made at least one project for them. He might have some ideas.


----------



## Surfside

Fred, have you been with scouts before when you were young?


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

Re: attaining Eagle Rank

I never did, although I was active in a very active scout troop. We were just not Rank oriented, but had tons of great experiences.

4 of my sons are Eagles, with the 5th one just needing 2 merit badges and his Eagle Project. 2 of the boys went on to stay active in the Order of the Arrow and, years later, both were recipients of the Vigil Award (2 Hash Marks on red arrow that is on White Sash).

My wife is currently the Scout Committee Advancement Chairman (our troop had an Eagle Court 2 weeks ago). Spends hours and hours each week on this assignment.

My oldest son is now a Scoutmaster…........ and such a wonderful job of it that he is doing.

I cannot fully express my appreciation for scouting and the contributions made to our boys' development…....... along with opportunities for me to spend time with not only my boys, but all the other wonderful young men.

I am not a bragger!!

I am a believer !!


----------



## Wildwood

Always prepared whistles!
http://www.e-scoutcraft.com/wood_carving/whistle.html


----------



## Surfside

I can hear you man! I'm with you. It is outstanding that your sons are Eagles! I am an Eagle Rank awardee too but not under the Boy Scouts of America. I grew up in the Philippines and attained the Eagle rank award in my 3rd high school year. Though I'm in Atlanta now. I tell you, I also have experienced tons of outdoor activities! They were all great! From camping to survival trainings - I can't forget those experiences. Aren't you going for a woodbadge? It is good for us adults who are into scouting as part of their passion or vocation.

BTW, I am not a bragger. I am a believer too!


----------



## Walt447

Check my projects the hat rack is easy and if done in pine can be made from one 2×6c8 I have made several out of poplar and tthe cost fore each was around $14.00 for wood and finish.
Walt


----------



## wapakfred

Surfside, I went through Boy Scouts and Explorer Scouts, and went on to be an Asst. Cubmaster for 3 years before my own stuff got in the way. But that was about 40+ years ago.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

WoodBadge 2001 - (Antelope)


----------



## bladedust

What about some sort of cover for their scout books? Maybe they won't lose them so often if they have pride in something they made to protect it. Just a thought.


----------



## felkadelic

When I was a cub scout we made simple toolboxes. Think a simple tray with a wooden dowel handle.


----------



## Tag84

maybe make nameplates with letters of the kids cutout with a saw, and just gleud on the wood?


----------



## starringemma

You might want to make sure none of the parent are war protesting hippies first, but I'd go with… ammo boxes! There easy to make and the crappier they look the more genuine they look. They can use them to store their junk in.










Stencil them with a hand grenade and the their name (Private Joe Smith)


----------



## Dark_Lightning

...and yes, Wood Badge, one of the better leadership training courses out there. I was beaded in 1996- WEM3995, Bear Patrol.


----------



## mtenterprises

Woodbadge NECS - 46 Beaver Patrol (How appropreate). Committee Chairman Troop 841, St. John deLasalle R.C. Church Niagara Falls N.Y. I only made 1st Class but have been a Scout Leader for 25 years now. Someone did it for me so now I do it for them.
MIKE


----------



## MrRon

Small wooden cars are always great projects. The kids can race them after building them. Provide an elevated ramp for the cars to race down in soapbox style. Just a simple block of wood and 4 wheels and nails are all you need. Let the kids carve the shape they want with their trusty little pen knives.


----------



## Surfside

Wow! A lot of great fellas are here too! Where have you been when we were talking about scouting experiences? 
I took the woodbadge training in the Philippines too. Patrols are named with the local name of birds. Patrol Kwago here, year 2009. How many beads do you have?


----------



## MashMaster

I hope to start the wood badge process next spring. just have to find the time…..


----------



## Surfside

Make sure you can join the wood badge training. You'll regret not to.


----------



## danr

We made catapults a few years back with our scouts. Big hit. Young boys like to launch things.


----------



## jerkylips

didn't read through all 45 replies, but WAY back when I was a scout, we made can crushers for the garage. Not sure if anyone uses those anymore…


----------



## Howie

Hat racks from dowels and pine panels.


----------



## Surfside

*We made catapults a few years back with our scouts. Big hit. Young boys like to launch things.*

Shouldn't be big enough that young boys can't lock, load and fire!


----------



## MashMaster

I did a test project with my den of 2nd graders tonight, these are oak mallets we made. The kids loved them and we used them for a leather stamping project.


----------



## clieb91

Dave, 
I know this is last year's Blog. Not sure if you are doing camps again this year. I am running a woodworking project for about the same age group at the camp where I work and we are making a bookshelf. 

The one we are doing for camp is just being made out of 1×8 and I cut an 18" long piece and the 1" long piece. I am having the kids saw the long board into 2 pieces and then nailing the 3 pieces together so they can then paint and decorate them as they see fit.

I really like the mallets by the way and may have to make one for my own shop.

CtL


----------

